# APR Stage 2 for TTRS Question



## Southshorettrs (Jul 15, 2012)

All, 

For everybody on here I hope things are going well and life is good, but more importantly I hope your TTRS is running strong and healthy. 

My quetion is that I am bringing my car to Kaizen Tuning (tuner in MA) on Monday and they will be finishing up some items on my car. Most importantly I am getting the APR software. I am currently running the cat delete and AWE Switchoatxh system (which is just fantastic FYI). Can I get the stage 2 flash in my car without the HFC downpipe? The build and wait time right now with APR is quite extensive and my goal is to put the HFC downpipe on, but can I still run the stage 2 with my current setup? I want to avoid as much downtime as possible with the car and not have to keep taking the ECU out and shipping it. 

Anyone have the stage 2 with this set up or something similar and have you had any issues performance wise? We all know the stage 2 will just run better with a HFC or TB set up. I am not doing the TB becuase I need this vehicle to pass emissions. My M3 is a PITA everytime I have to get a sticker and swap the stock cats back on. 

Thanks all and have a great weekend.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Southshorettrs said:


> All,
> 
> For everybody on here I hope things are going well and life is good, but more importantly I hope your TTRS is running strong and healthy.
> 
> ...


 Everything I've read says stage 2 requires an aftermarket downpipe.


----------



## Southshorettrs (Jul 15, 2012)

I hear that is what I read from APR. I know there may be some restrictions with the stock cat as its probably 400 cell (just a guess). Just wondering if it is still doable until the HFC is built and put in the car in 3-5 weeks time.


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

FWIW, I'm running GIAC stage 2 without a HFC with SwitchPath system without issue. I'm pretty sure the APR stage 2 just stops monitoring the O2 sensors, so you don't get a CEL.


----------



## Southshorettrs (Jul 15, 2012)

Also forgot to mention I do have the upgraded intercooler as well. So all the parts are in place. Good to know about the GIAC tune. Obviously it seems like APR does change some parameters within the vehicle to get that increase in power, but the HFC certainly does not provide that huge of a gain based on the dyno figures that APR has posted. 

I certainly wish there were better options in my part of the country for ECU upgrades to the TT. My Audi dealer is STASIS certified, but based on all the information out on these forums I certainly cannot justify the cost of their tune just for a so called warranty. It's just too bad that these ECUs have to be taken out and shipped. So concerned about damage to the ECU. I even offered my tuner to go in the hardware that APR is to release to do in house tuning, but the market up here for modifying just isn't there for the B8 and TT platform


----------



## nzt (May 24, 2012)

Hey, I have a 2011 tts and I've done most of my mods at Kaizen. For the apr ecu they said the same thing that they'd have to ship it etc. and that that was the only way possible. So I found a shop in Rhode Island apr certified that did it on the spot without needing to ship the ecu. 
I'm trading in the tts for the RS soon. Can't wait. Hope to see your car in the open house / reopening day!


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Southshorettrs (Jul 15, 2012)

Nzt where did you go in RI? Are shops throughout the US actually able to do the TTRS platform in house? I thought APR had not released the necessary hardware to do it?


----------



## southpole12 (Mar 29, 2012)

Southshorettrs said:


> Nzt where did you go in RI? Are shops throughout the US actually able to do the TTRS platform in house? I thought APR had not released the necessary hardware to do it?


 A lot of dealers can do it in house now. I just tried to have mine done yesterday but a communication link caused my computer to lock which barely ever happens but since it's me it had to happen lol. They are shipping my computer out monday. I can't wait to get it back and see the difference!


----------



## nzt (May 24, 2012)

Banchwerks, you should go check it out! 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Timster (May 23, 2012)

I think Eastside motoring in Waltham does in-house APR flashes.


----------



## nzt (May 24, 2012)

Timster said:


> I think Eastside motoring in Waltham does in-house APR flashes.


 Heard so much **** about the place, but personally never been there.


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Southshorettrs (Jul 15, 2012)

Yeah east side motoring was one of first companies I spoke to in january when I bought the car, but they fell off the radar big time and never returned phone calls or emails. Oh well! I'm very happy with Kaizen. All the guys that work there are true enthusiasts and he has an Audi master tech Malcom, that has been building engines for audis for a long time. That right there gives me piece of mind, which is hard to come by up here for anyone that lives in MA. 

You guys have to see the kaizen shop..pretty impressive if you ask me for something around here. Just a huge pain to get to! They came today and got the car (picked it up in an enclosed trailer). Let's hope we can do stage two!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Our stage 2 software requires a high flow catalyst as found in our downpipe and turboback exhaust systems, or removal of all 3 catalysts. It's a far more powerful remap than stage 1, and is not designed or necessarily safe for your stock catalyst. However, it's completely safe when running our catalyst, or no catalysts at all. 

There are no other requirements. All other hardware may remain stock. That includes intercooler and intake. :thumbup:


----------



## southpole12 (Mar 29, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Our stage 2 software requires a high flow catalyst as found in our downpipe and turboback exhaust systems, or removal of all 3 catalysts. It's a far more powerful remap than stage 1, and is not designed or necessarily safe for your stock catalyst. However, it's completely safe when running our catalyst, or no catalysts at all.
> 
> There are no other requirements. All other hardware may remain stock. That includes intercooler and intake. :thumbup:


 You can just do the DP with the sport exhaust for stage 2 right?


----------



## LynxFX (May 17, 2012)

southpole12 said:


> You can just do the DP with the sport exhaust for stage 2 right?


 From replies in other threads, I believe the answer is yes. That is what I plan on doing.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

southpole12 said:


> You can just do the DP with the sport exhaust for stage 2 right?


 Yes


----------



## bsmack (Oct 16, 2008)

I just got my car flashed today at Banchwerks! They did everything. Theo and his tech (didn't catch his name) did a fantastic job. Was in and out in an hour and a half. They have wifi and very comfy couches. 

They do FREE install on all APR stuff bought through them! I'm probably gonna get a DP from them in a few months.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

bsmack said:


> I just got my car flashed today at Banchwerks! They did everything. Theo and his tech (didn't catch his name) did a fantastic job. Was in and out in an hour and a half. They have wifi and very comfy couches.
> 
> They do FREE install on all APR stuff bought through them! I'm probably gonna get a DP from them in a few months.


 That's excellent news! :thumbup:


----------



## nzt (May 24, 2012)

bsmack said:


> I just got my car flashed today at Banchwerks! They did everything. Theo and his tech (didn't catch his name) did a fantastic job. Was in and out in an hour and a half. They have wifi and very comfy couches.
> 
> They do FREE install on all APR stuff bought through them! I'm probably gonna get a DP from them in a few months.


 Haha glad I can help! And I thought your car was for sale lol. 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## bsmack (Oct 16, 2008)

nzt said:


> Haha glad I can help! And I thought your car was for sale lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


 Meh, I'm not really motivated to sell, especially after this, but if the right offer came then I wouldn't be opposed to it.


----------



## bsmack (Oct 16, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> That's excellent news! :thumbup:


 One thing I noticed when they were flashing my car was the programs that could be chosen. There was Stage 1, Stage 2, and Stage 2+. What is Stage 2+ and what does it require? I saw the description quickly and it said something about test pipes? If I have my secondary cats deleted and the APR downpipe can I run the Stage 2+ program? 

EDIT: And if I wasn't supposed to see it, sorry! Don't want to get anyone in trouble. I'm a very curious person and Theo was very accommodating in answering my questions and also letting me watch. APR picked a good guy/company to run their NE distribution :thumbup: 

Pic of my ECU:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

There are only two options. 

Stage 1 and Stage 2. 

Each file can have testpipes enabled or disabled. 

Internally stage 1 files are labeled 1/2. Stage 2 files are labeled 2+. The file names were never designed for public consumption.


----------



## bsmack (Oct 16, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> There are only two options.
> 
> Stage 1 and Stage 2.
> 
> ...


 So if/when I get the APR DP should I request that when my car is reflashed that he enable the testpipe option since I am not running secondary cats?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

bsmack said:


> So if/when I get the APR DP should I request that when my car is reflashed that he enable the testpipe option since I am not running secondary cats?


 Yes. You'll want stage 2+ testpipes.


----------



## julius_the_cat (Nov 3, 2009)

Would the Stage 2 reflash work with APR downpipe and "stock" exhaust?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

julius_the_cat said:


> Would the Stage 2 reflash work with APR downpipe and "stock" exhaust?


 yes


----------



## Southshorettrs (Jul 15, 2012)

Bsmak where is benchwerks?


----------



## bsmack (Oct 16, 2008)

Southshorettrs said:


> Bsmak where is benchwerks?


http://www.banchwerks.com/

It's in Providence, RI. This is the second car I've taken to them and they always offer great service and their deal with APR can't be beat. Even with the steep 7% RI tax I still plan on purchasing my APR DP through them since they will do the install free of charge.


----------



## Southshorettrs (Jul 15, 2012)

Bsmack going to Banchwerks on Wednesday to get the APR downpipe installed! Good to know about the software and what as k for. The shop I got the downpipe from chose not to fit me into their schedule after I have dropped big $$ with them and even thought about them SC my M3. Bad business decision on their part when a paying and repeating customer. Even asked them if they wanted to use my car for their show in a week or so and showed no interest...weird. I guess if it's not from Japan they aren't interested. 

Theo seemed great wen I spoke with him and was more than accommodating. Would have done it sooner but could relay on this shop when they would be sending me the hardware. They didn't even give me a run down as to how to change the programming via the cruise control. I'm sure it's online but you would think for the money Rey would go through this with you. 

What's also weird is they could not originally do the stage 1, but stage they could flash any other stages moving forward...that just doesn't make sense to me.

Oh well! Banchwerks here I come! Thanks for the recommendation. Unfortunately I am not getting the free labor as I did not purchase the part from them. Wish I had though!


----------



## nzt (May 24, 2012)

Southshorettrs said:


> Bsmack going to Banchwerks on Wednesday to get the APR downpipe installed! Good to know about the software and what as k for. The shop I got the downpipe from chose not to fit me into their schedule after I have dropped big $$ with them and even thought about them SC my M3. Bad business decision on their part when a paying and repeating customer. Even asked them if they wanted to use my car for their show in a week or so and showed no interest...weird. I guess if it's not from Japan they aren't interested.
> 
> Theo seemed great wen I spoke with him and was more than accommodating. Would have done it sooner but could relay on this shop when they would be sending me the hardware. They didn't even give me a run down as to how to change the programming via the cruise control. I'm sure it's online but you would think for the money Rey would go through this with you.
> 
> ...


Lol typical Kaizen. Don't let it bother you!


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## bsmack (Oct 16, 2008)

Southshorettrs said:


> Bsmack going to Banchwerks on Wednesday to get the APR downpipe installed! Good to know about the software and what as k for. The shop I got the downpipe from chose not to fit me into their schedule after I have dropped big $$ with them and even thought about them SC my M3. Bad business decision on their part when a paying and repeating customer. Even asked them if they wanted to use my car for their show in a week or so and showed no interest...weird. I guess if it's not from Japan they aren't interested.
> 
> Theo seemed great wen I spoke with him and was more than accommodating. Would have done it sooner but could relay on this shop when they would be sending me the hardware. They didn't even give me a run down as to how to change the programming via the cruise control. I'm sure it's online but you would think for the money Rey would go through this with you.
> 
> ...


Sweet man, I'm glad you're taking the trip down! The shop in my opinion is the perfect environment for the car enthusiast as the waiting area isn't even a separate room from the garage where they work in your car. I tried not to get in their way while they were doing the work but when my curiousity got the best of me Theo was more than happy to explain what he was doing and how everything worked.

Theo also has a sweet M3, hopefully it'll be there when you go there. Tell him Ryan says hi and my RS is awesome since its been flashed!


----------



## PC10 (Oct 15, 2012)

How did the tune feel? Low end? Any issues since install?


----------

